# كمــاليات وحلول منزليه منوعه جديده حياكم الله



## متاجر الرواد (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله

تفضلو بزياره موقعنا للجديد والمزيد من الكماليات
http://rwad3.mtjre.com/
:
صناديق سجاجيد الكنب550 ريال




صناديق سجاجيد الكرسي450 ريال




ساونا رصاصي 450 ريال




ساونا احمر 400 ريال




الكاويه البخاريه 150 ريال




مجفف الملابس 150 ريال




فلتر الدش 150 ريال




جهاز ازاله الترهلات 150 ريال




شماعة الملابس الرومنسيه 60 ريال




حذاء تنظيف القدم 35 ريال




سير التعليق 25 ريال




حامل الممسحه 25




منظم الادراج الخليه 35 ريال




علاقة تنظيم الشنط 25 ريال




دولاب منظم الاحذيه 300 ريال




عجلة تنظيم الاحذيه 160 ريال




منظم الاحذيه الدوار 40 ريال




حقيبه تنظيم الاحذيه 25 ريال




صندوق تنظيم الاحذيه 25 ريال




ستاند تنظيم الاحذيه 25 ريال




للطلب الجاد الاتصال على الرقم
0548104949
او ارسال رساله واتس اب 

التوصيل لجميع مناطق المملكه بدون استثناء
ارحب بالجميع

حياكم الله*​


----------

